
Google Deep Mind’s Bogus AI Patent Filings - laurex
http://multiverseaccordingtoben.blogspot.com/2018/06/google-deep-minds-bogus-ai-patent.html?m=1
======
mips_avatar
I don't know why but the ?m=1 in the url is breaking the site. Go to this url
and save yourself the frustration.

[https://multiverseaccordingtoben.blogspot.com/2018/06/google...](https://multiverseaccordingtoben.blogspot.com/2018/06/google-
deep-minds-bogus-ai-patent.html)

------
tyingq
Was interested in this, but completely unreadable on an Android phone.

Half the text is basically black text on a black background.

~~~
Semirhage
That isn’t a problem on IOS, but it has some weird text-wrapping. Reader mode
fixed it though, can that be done on Android?

------
laurex
Apologies for the brokenness. I'm looking at it now on Android and it's
terrible.

~~~
laurex
FWIW, changing to "Desktop mode" fixed it for me on Android.

